# just got out. mom took care of plants need help.



## Stan The MJ Man (Dec 9, 2008)

alrighty i just got outa jail

my mom took the duty to take care of my plants.

she used a little bit of nute's. but one of my plants has yellowing of the bottom leaves.( plant is about 3 or 4 weeks into flowering.)

my other plant has yellowing. and crispy brown edge's.<--what is it?




would it be safe to give them full strength nutes from now on?


----------



## NewbieG (Dec 9, 2008)

Sounds like it could be nute burn. may want to flush and back off the nutrients for a few days.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 9, 2008)

Hold up, just got out of jail?  Are you on parole??? What are you going to do if the parole officer stops by your house for a surprise visit???


----------



## whiterussian (Dec 9, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Hold up, just got out of jail? Are you on parole??? What are you going to do if the parole officer stops by your house for a surprise visit???


:fly::rofl:


----------



## Stan The MJ Man (Dec 9, 2008)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> Sounds like it could be nute burn. may want to flush and back off the nutrients for a few days.



alrighty ill flush the one with the burn.


----------



## Stan The MJ Man (Dec 9, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Hold up, just got out of jail?  Are you on parole??? What are you going to do if the parole officer stops by your house for a surprise visit???



nah , served my time. 

and **** that they wouldnt find um


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 9, 2008)

*ok yellowing fan leaves in flower is usuall ,,as they are using up the goodness but it may be a little early and just needs more food ,,,,not all plants need the same requirement ,,,
the plant with the crispy brown edges could be nute burn or heat ,,,,
how far away from the lights ,,,what lights ,,,nutes are u using ,,,have you any pictures of them ,,,will help diagnose eace:
also :clap: on being free :fly:*


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 9, 2008)

Stan The MJ Man said:
			
		

> nah , served my time.
> 
> and **** that they wouldnt find um


 
Were you in jail for some pot-related offense?


----------



## Stan The MJ Man (Dec 9, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Were you in jail for some pot-related offense?


''nope


----------



## BagSeed (Dec 10, 2008)

Why'd you get locked up, lol


----------



## andy52 (Dec 10, 2008)

kinda personal isn't it


----------



## whiterussian (Dec 10, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> kinda personal isn't it


isnt everything personal on this forum :farm: :aok:


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 13, 2008)

BagSeed said:
			
		

> Why'd you get locked up, lol



If he tells you, He has to kill you


----------



## whiterussian (Dec 13, 2008)

VaNdLe said:
			
		

> If he tells you, He has to kill you


Yup


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for announcing that you just got out of jail.  We are all impressed!!!  Your not looking for attention.


----------



## Stan The MJ Man (Dec 14, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Thanks for announcing that you just got out of jail.  We are all impressed!!!  Your not looking for attention.



Hmm, way to be completely ignorant. Props to the *******! 
clap clap to you.


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry to be a wise *** but it just bothers me when people seem proud of doing time.  Im pretty sure i have done more prison time than you and I dont go around posting on public marijuana forums.  I keep that stuff to myself because its personal and Im sure no one on this site really wants to listen to me brag about my time being locked up.  It SUCKS being a felon!!!


----------



## Tater (Jan 5, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Sorry to be a wise *** but it just bothers me when people seem proud of doing time.  Im pretty sure i have done more prison time than you and I dont go around posting on public marijuana forums.  I keep that stuff to myself because its personal and Im sure no one on this site really wants to listen to me brag about my time being locked up.  It SUCKS being a felon!!!



Then why did you just go against your moral compass and announce to us all how you have done more time than this guy.  Congratulations you have now just created a pissing contest with you posting the highest mark on the tree.  Anyone else care to have go?

Want to know what bothers me?  Hypocrites.

Stan: What up, sorry to hear you were locked up (unless it was an unjustified violent offence then its to bad you got out lol) anyways we need a bit more info.  A bit of nutes doesn't tell us much.  What nutes, what strength (if you don't know best guess is good enough), what temps were they hitting.  Stuff like that will all come in handy diagnosing your problem.

Keep it green


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 5, 2009)

I have been in prison for 5 years, I constantly get it in the rear, my dinners are always burnt, i can never have sex again, and my sentence will not be over until sweet death takes hold; I love my wife


----------



## Tater (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like I'm in the same prison except, I give it in the rear, the cook is amazing, I have sex daily and I hope my sentence never ends not even in death.  I love my wife ;P


----------



## TommyBres (Jan 9, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> Sounds like I'm in the same prison except, I give it in the rear, the cook is amazing, I have sex daily and I hope my sentence never ends not even in death.  I love my wife ;P


Hahaha. I have friends that **** guys... IN JAIL.

As for this whole pissing contest, the thing that pisses me off is when people who smoke MJ are your stereotypical idiots, getting locked up for dumb **** and acting like it is no different. That's why MJ smokers as a whole are looked at differently by many people, and nothing but failure and prison time is expected when you say you grow weed. Please, don't ever publicly represent marijuana and make it known you smoke it, you're making it harder for those of us who give a **** about legalization and don't want to worsen the image from its already abysmal level of disrespect.

Done with the rant, carry on with the helping.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 9, 2009)

your all right.  i got a little carried away and i guess i should have kept it to myself.  the pissing contest is over and i lose.  now lets get back to the task at hand


----------



## Tater (Jan 9, 2009)

Just waiting on the needed info.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 9, 2009)

wait a minute... what the Hell is all this?!?

.
.
.

there was a pissing contest going on... and *I* never had a chance to urinate all over the forum?

I'm offended, boys... somebody better be spark'n up...:48:


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 9, 2009)

Haha vancouver, do you want a golden shower too?!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 10, 2009)

sounds like you guys need to smoke a little more weed. Be easy fellas! If you live in the US.. you've probably been in jail. It sucks..I think that's something everyone can agree on.

oh yeah.. and........ostpicsworthless: 
And you would get more help with less drama in the "sick plants and problems" area..BTW. Goodluck.


----------



## TommyBres (Jan 10, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> sounds like you guys need to smoke a little more weed. Be easy fellas! If you live in the US.. you've probably been in jail. It sucks..I think that's something everyone can agree on.


Hah, I've never even been arrested... Nothing more than speeding tickets on my record. If it were for marijuana that's one thing, but if you go to jail for something other than pot, you did something stupid. They don't typically arrest people for no reason around here.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 10, 2009)

...ok?


----------



## The New Girl (Jan 10, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> sounds like you guys need to smoke a little more weed. Be easy fellas! If you live in the US.. you've probably been in jail. It sucks..I think that's something everyone can agree on.



Hi guys,

 I'm in the US and I have never been to jail...though I do like the handcuffs 

and yes Turkey, we need to smoke some more...puff puff pass


----------



## Hick (Jan 10, 2009)

TommyBres said:
			
		

> Hah, I've never even been arrested... Nothing more than speeding tickets on my record. If it were for marijuana that's one thing, but if you go to jail for something other than pot, you did something stupid. They don't typically arrest people for no reason around here.



Hee hee hee.. your profile says you're 20-21, you have _lotsa'_ time/oppurtunity left..


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 10, 2009)

well.....  how far is the lights to your plants?  that might help us to give you best answers...

about jails and prison, serving time..  glad you did straight time instead doing the parole.. you the man..   I don't like jails myself..    got insured bonds myself


----------



## TommyBres (Jan 10, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Hee hee hee.. your profile says you're 20-21, you have _lotsa'_ time/oppurtunity left..


Although that's very true, I think you need to choose what's worth going to prison for. I can guarantee I'll never be stupid enough to go to jail for DUI, armed robbery, attempted murder, possession of anything but marijuana... And as for my view on marijuana, I must quote Martin Luther King Jr's _Letter From The Birmingham Jail_...

"One who breaks an unjust law must do so openly, lovingly, and with a willingness to accept the penalty. I submit that an individual who breaks a law that conscience tells him is unjust, and who willingly accepts the penalty of imprisonment in order to arouse the conscience of the community over its injustice, is in reality expressing the highest respect for law."

I have never and will never hide the fact that I smoke marijuana, I don't flaunt it in front of the police, but at the same time I'm not about to hide because of it. As for being put in jail for breaking separate laws that are in my mind perfectly justified, that's when it changes from a statement to a giant waste of time and money.


----------



## benevolence6gc (Jan 13, 2009)

Never heard that quote, I like it.


----------



## TommyBres (Jan 14, 2009)

benevolence6gc said:
			
		

> Never heard that quote, I like it.


I strongly encourage anyone who hasn't read that to go ahead and do so, I'm shocked and disappointed that I wasn't made to read it in school. It really shows why he was such an amazing person and how he helped advance all of America as a society, not just the civil rights movement for African Americans.  It should be as much of a staple as the Gettysburg Address or JFK's Inauguration in our education system. Anyways, here's a link:

hxxp://www.stanford.edu/group/King/popular_requests/frequentdocs/birmingham.pdf


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 14, 2009)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I have been in prison for 5 years, I constantly get it in the rear, my dinners are always burnt, i can never have sex again, and my sentence will not be over until sweet death takes hold; I love my wife


 
I hear you brother.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 14, 2009)

:fly: can somebody tell me what the original question was? :rofl:


----------



## TommyBres (Jan 15, 2009)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> :fly: can somebody tell me what the original question was? :rofl:


Haha yeah, the original question was "How do I solve the problem of dying plants because I was in jail", and the answer was "don't get put in jail next time and you won't have to save your plants." 

Thread over.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 15, 2009)

The lesson is you can never trust anyone to take care of your plants while you are away.  I have learned the hard way on this one, multiple times.  It has to be some kind of law of physics that while you are away someone with f*ck up your grow, its just the way it is so try not to go anywhere.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jan 15, 2009)

You cant just be "god".

You have to be the god of something.
Otherwise its just lame.

Carry on.....
:48:


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jan 16, 2009)

I have to come back to say, I cant believe your mom did that for you while you were in jail... Thats like your mom cleaning/lubing your assault rifle before you use it to take down 6 bank tellers on a warm sunny day.





Not sayin anything about you or your mom, Just saying it is a lttle...
......crazy.


Goodluck though bro!


----------



## TommyBres (Jan 16, 2009)

Iron Lotus said:
			
		

> I have to come back to say, I cant believe your mom did that for you while you were in jail... Thats like your mom cleaning/lubing your assault rifle before you use it to take down 6 bank tellers on a warm sunny day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I grew up in a family where I'd have to tend to agree with you. Then again, I know a girl who smokes joints with her grandma, you can never assume others are raised in the same environment as you.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Some of us have parents that smoke, and some of have kids that can say they have parents that smoke, these things happen.


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jan 17, 2009)

The mom and the pot wasnt the weird part for me. You see it the wrong way, Its the mom taking care of her sons pot plants, WHO IS IN JAIL.





It is self explanitory and surly doesnt fall under the same text as just "smokin a joint with mom"... I can see myself toking with my son later in life...... But If my son goes to jail, im not gonna watch his marijuana plants for him so he can end up twice as likely to get in more trouble and head back to jail? Anyway no biggie. Just how I see it. Has nothing to do with how I was raised and who I was raised with, My people ALL smoke


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 17, 2009)

You're right. I see where you're coming from.


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 25, 2009)

Mod needs to close this............ no 1 cares if you have been to jail or not and no one needs to know why u went to jail its personal and i do believe you r growing inside??? you also posted this in the wrong topic place


----------



## Hick (Jan 26, 2009)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> Mod needs to close this............ no 1 cares if you have been to jail or not and no one needs to know why u went to jail its personal and i do believe you r growing inside??? you also posted this in the wrong topic place


it had already been a week without any reply's, and would have soon been buried in the archives. but thanks for bringing it back to the top, complaining about it, and telling the staff how to do their job..  
While we do appreciate being warned about, or have a questionable post brought to our attention. I believe the staff is quite capable of deciding what belongs, or is acceptable and what isn't.. thank you


----------

